# Spare Keys for Fiat X250



## owl459 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Folks, Does anyone have experience of obtaining spare keys for the vehicle as well as the habitation area.Does the zapper for the front doors cost an arm & a leg from Fiat agents? many thanks.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Keys*

Hi owl459.
First I think you should have a card (a bit like a credit card) that has the details needed for replacement keys for the vehicle.
Although apparently some dealers don't hand these over 8O 
I cant remember exactly which thread but know this subject has been discussed(though not perhaps the price)
If you do a search of past threads it may provide answers 8) 
If not I am sure someone will be along shortly with the answers
I hope this helps
Regards Catherine


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I got copies from www.nwkeys.co.uk at very reasonable prices, talk to Nicky or Lee.

They used the information from the Key card to program them.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You can get keys and fobs from all sorts of places, however you will need to have all sets re-programmed to make them the same.this is where you may well have to go to the main dealer, but do check with a local Fiat car dealer as they may well be able to do this for you if no truck dealer is close.You can contact your vehicle supply dealer who will get you the card or at least the numbers you need.
It is a little like getting new number plates, V5 and proof of who you are.if you have not used a Fiat dealer yet.

cabby


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

The key itself costs about £90. It then needs programming so that it work for your van which costs about another £60.

Fiat did mine. You have to take the van to Fiat as they use a laptop to programme the key etc.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Using the search facility above, I came up with this link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...4&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Someone mentioned £20!!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We only got one FIAT key when the van was handed over, but at least it was a remote one.

The supplying dealer got hold of another 'blank' key (although not remote) and sent it to us. We then had to go through a rigmarole with the local FIAT dealer.

First visit to get it programmed had to be aborted as they needed the V5 and hadn't asked me to bring it. The second visit was successful but I had to hang around for over an hour. Mind, from what I could tell most of that waiting time was waiting for the fitter to get off his a***e and wander out to the van and then wander indoors again. It seems to me that programming FIAT keys is like witchcraft, a lot of mubo jumbo, a passing over of hands, cough up £44 and it's done.

SDA


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It seems some of you got off light. It cost me nearly £180 for one door key and to have it programmed.

They would just supply it if I wanted but then the bloke who would program it wanted paying and that took it over the Fiat price. Bloody rip off for a key and ten mins work Ha Ha on a lap top.

I tried to source the key else where and each time was told that I had to go to Fiat to get the blank. Had no trouble with doc's as they used the van number plate to cut the key at Fiat before I arrived.

Andy


----------



## 105109 (Jun 11, 2007)

*spare keys for X250*

We got spare one through Fiat Dealer, total cost £150.

It would have been more expensive but we had the key code card so they didn't need to "find" the number. Lucky we had it.

Seems a cheap John effort when you only get one electronic key and one other key.

My apologies in advance if I have offended any "Johns" with my comment


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We were quoted nearly £200 for another cab key 2 years ago. I suspect it's a bit like getting a mobile phone unlocked; it's the price the dealer thinks he can get. He certainly did not get it from us.

G


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
We had to go to the Fiat dealer, give them our vehicle VIN number, they ordered the key and when we went to collect it we had to produce the V5 and another form of ID - Passports. They then coded the new key.
Cost was half an hours labour plus the cost of the key the total was about £160 

There is some rule that the dealers have to contact Fiat for the key codes, they do not release them to the owners with the documentation.

Ian


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

It's got to be a big rip off.

The actual key can't cost more than a couple of quid and then use of a laptop to put a code in.

Sounds like something that needs referring to the Competition Commission to me especially as FIAT seem to insist only their dealers can supply them.

SDA


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'm afraid that this isn't just confined to Fiat. :roll: 

Most manufacturers will charge an arm and a leg for replacement keys these days, it's the penalty for better vehicle security.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

gaspode said:


> I'm afraid that this isn't just confined to Fiat. :roll:
> 
> Most manufacturers will charge an arm and a leg for replacement keys these days, it's the penalty for better vehicle security.


I think that's the excuse they try to pedal GP, but those sort of 'secure' keys have been on the go for more than a decade and the costs have been recovered many times over by now.

If you can buy a TV with all their bits for peanuts how can a key with just a tiny bit of electrickery cost so much. It's gotta be a rip off.

SDA


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

We've got a local guy in Swansea, who can copy most keys, we had one for the merc, we snapped it.
He put the key in a plastic cup, which the laptop took the code from, then matched the broken key up to template and set another machine off, it cut the key, then dropped the new key in the plastic cup and re programmed it.
£75, and as it wasn't a copy of the old key, it was like brand new.
Amazing, he also had the laser cutting machine.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

He can also get you any make, model and age of motorhome! 

"Although the paperwork and warranty "issues" take a few weeks to sort out, but in the mean time just leave it undercover for a month or two and you should be fine!"

Allegedly!!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

welshtust said:


> We've got a local guy in Swansea, who can copy most keys, we had one for the merc, we snapped it.
> He put the key in a plastic cup, which the laptop took the code from, then matched the broken key up to template and set another machine off, it cut the key, then dropped the new key in the plastic cup and re programmed it.
> £75, and as it wasn't a copy of the old key, it was like brand new.
> Amazing, he also had the laser cutting machine.


There is a guy who regularly stands on Bingham Market and he uses the same equipment. Did me a new key for the van for £20.

JohnW


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I went swimming in the sea with my Fiat remote bundle and despite WD40 and a whole box of Kleenex Man size tissues with balm, they did not work anymore. But with a Vanbitz Strikeback alarm who cares because that does all me doors and alarm. May be worth considering this very convenient option, or not if you actually work it out. 8O


----------

